# Midnightshow on Halloween 2014



## Sandmann (Nov 8, 2012)

Our Midnightspecial on Halloweennight 2014

Every year on our Halloweenparty we start a LOR-show on midnight.
It´s only about 3 songs, because of the neighbourhood.
This year i decided to take a song from the Zac Brown Band.
Not well known in Austria, but i love it.
I think it´s the fastest song i´ve ever sequenced.
Unfortunately the battery of our cam runs out of Power so we had to record the song 3 days after our Party.
Meanwhile heavy wind damaged our display  but fortunately the lights are not broken.

I hope you enjoy the show.


----------



## Sandmann (Nov 8, 2012)

Another song of our midnightshow


----------



## Sandmann (Nov 8, 2012)

And the last one


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Haven't listened to "Jeanny" since the last time I listened to my Falco3 cassette ... probably in the late 80's. Awesome job.


----------

